# Personal Conduct and the Ministry



## Prufrock (Dec 17, 2009)

Today, my thoughts were directed to a passage from John Owen on the relationship between the ministry and our personal conduct. Very often I think we do tend to single out the ministerial role as the only natural option when we have either a desire to teach or an interest in theology; and as younger (and older men), we need to consider whether our theological or teachings interests really demand the ministry from us. One thing we all ought to truly and earnestly consider is whether or not our conversation or life in this world is truly exemplary and blameless. Of course, we are all sinners, but Owen, through his explanation of the "blameless" passages in 1 Timothy and Titus as pertaining to elders, notes this which ought to be seriously weighed:
Not that the particulars here mentioned by the apostle are only to be considered in the conversation of the person to be called to the ministry, but that, in a universal holy conversation, these things he requires that he should be eminent in amongst believers, as those which have an especial respect to his work and office. And a failure in any of them is a just cause or reason to debar any person from obtaining a part and lot in this matter; for whereas the especial end of the ministry is to promote and further faith and holiness in the church by the edification of it, how unreasonable a thing would it be if men should be admitted unto the work of it who in their own persons were strangers both unto faith and holiness! And herein are the elders of the churches seriously to exercise themselves unto God, that they may be an example unto the flock, in a universal laboring after conformity in their lives unto the great bishop and pastor of the church, our Lord Jesus Christ. (_A Brief Introduction to the Worship of God_, question 25)​We might truly bewail and mourn our besetting sins, and be desirous of overcoming them -- and this what we all as Christians are called to do. But is this sufficient for a minister of the gospel? It seems ministers of the gospel, called of God and approved in the church, are not just to be _desirous_ of an exemplary conversation, but also must walk and have walked with one so that they can shepherd the flock of God not just through their teaching, but through their actions as well. Just some daily thoughts.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Part of the qualifications for church officers (e.g. bishops, elders, deacons) are men who have, not perfect, but exemplary lives. 

That's part of the qualification to which officers need be found with so occasion is not given for undue offense against the church. It's something congregants need aspire to and see modeled knowing that it's costs are high.

It's always true, but in a confused generation, blinded by sinful patterns and a self centered pop culture, this clarity needs to stand out... for the Honor and Glory of our Lord. It confirms His working, His equipping, His appointing sufficiently among His people.


----------

